# Ivanhoe Energy (TSE:IE)



## ban (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello
I would like to hear your thoughts and opinions on this company. 
Thanks


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't say as I follow it that closely and i'd be surprised if anyone else here does either although I do have it on my watch list. Its owned by the same people who own TRQ and its really volitile. 


What do you know about it?


----------



## ban (Nov 1, 2012)

Not much, just what’s out there. Transfer of Zitong Block to Shell for $105M, Robert Friedland is increasing his stake….
I like their HTL conversion technology and their land in Alberta. But I’m not sure what they can do, there are bigger players out there.


----------

